
Denmark Ranks as Happiest Country; Burundi, Not So Much - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/17/world/europe/denmark-world-happiness-report.html
======
gitcommit
I am surprised by this result. Denmark happiest?

